# Trying to make a good latte with an Aeropress - advice needed



## humanracer (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone

I have been trying to make lattes at home without the use of an espresso machine. My first purchase was a milk steamer and frother. I then tried to make cafe au lait using a French Press with half steamed milk and half pre ground coffee. It tasted OK. I then bought a Mokapot but struggled to get the right coffee to milk ratio and I hated having to clean it.

Finally I decided to purchase an aeropress as was told this was the closest I would get to espresso without a machine. However the two lattes I have made with it so far I couldn't bring myself to drink. The first attempt was too milky and the second glass has a rather sour bitter taste to it.

I am using pre ground Columbian Esperanza which I purchased from a dedicated coffee store.

On my first attempt I put two scoops and filled with hot water to 1.5, stirred and then plunged. The second attempt I filled it to two. I let it brew for 10 seconds before plunging. I sit it on a 250ml latte glass and then fill the rest with warm milk.

Anyway I was wondering if you have any advice on how to improving the quality of the lattes?

What do you think is the biggest factor?

The coffee? I have also purchased "dark roasts" which I used with my Mokapot.

The temprature of the water? Should I let the water cool down more? I boil the kettle and then leave it for 5-10 mins?

Longer brew time?

Maybe there is something wrong with my milk steamer? Once it is finished I notice there is thick milk deposits left over that I have to wash away.

Anyone have some advice?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you using pre ground coffee?

Start by weighing out the coffee dose, use about 20g.

Use 70-80g of brew water just off the boil, give it a stir, fit the plunger to stop it dripping out.

Steam your milk, when that is done plunge the Aeropress. Weigh the milk into the coffee you just made so that you can identify & repeat the ratio. Report back.

The Aeropress doesn't brew like an espresso machine, 10 seconds isn't long enough.

The coffee to milk ratio will be easy to get right once you start using scales.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Must agree with MWJB. If I make a latte I go with coffee:milk at 1:3 to start with and adjust from there. Perhaps try that. For example 40g coffee and 120g milk to make a 160g latte


----------

